# Nothing Cuter...



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

OK, I'll admit, I'm biased but I really don't think there is anything cuter than a litter of tubby bulldog puppies! Mine just hit 7 weeks and I don't think I was able to take a bad picture of this bunch!
























Their grandpa was #1 bulldog in Canada in 2007/2008, won 2 Best in Shows, and finished his AKC title as one of the top-winningest Canadian bulldogs to visit the US, finishing in 4 major wins.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Adoreabull-Bulldogs/155148004532534#!

Hope you get a smile out of those wrinkles


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

PUPPIES!!!


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Aww so cute!
I'm biased though I have a 6 month old bulldog who is amazing.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooooh, I just wanna smoozie all those wrinkles!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Awwwwww!! Now I want a puppy!


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Mmm puppy breath!

Bulldogs.  I love how they snort.  My wife hates it though.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Very cute.
My Aunt has bull dogs, so adorable.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

They're so cute.  My sister has a bulldog and they have the best temperaments


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> They are adorable!


Our kennel name is AdoreABull 










They do have awesome personalities, but have a stubborn streak which is legendary. And they say, don't walk them further than you can carry them back!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

KathyBell said:


> Our kennel name is AdoreABull
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the comment about not walking them farther than you can carry them!

My favorite dog of all time is a laborador, so I have to admit a huge preference for labs. That said, the photos here are precious! I'd love to have one of those puppies sitting on my lap right now.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Love the comment about not walking them farther than you can carry them!
> 
> My favorite dog of all time is a laborador, so I have to admit a huge preference for labs. That said, the photos here are precious! I'd love to have one of those puppies sitting on my lap right now.


Bulldogs and labs are at opposite ends of the spectrum. It's hard to believe bulldogs are in the same group as Poodles in the show ring! Those are two breeds which are virtually impossible to compare


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Love your puppies! I had a bulldog years ago. His name was Dozer, short for Bulldozer. He was very gentle and lovable with my kids, who were quite young at the time. You hit the nail on the head about not walking them farther than you can carry them back! I have so many stories to tell....like the many times he snuffed out the pilot light on the hot water heater with his snore/snorts.....his long tongue sticking to the linoleum floor when he slept with it hanging out.....the kids deciding they would brush his teeth (and he never woke up!). Unfortunately, Dozed died of cancer when he was only 5. We miss him to this day.

Good luck with your pups.....and may they all go to good homes!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Love the comment about not walking them farther than you can carry them!
> 
> My favorite dog of all time is a laborador, so I have to admit a huge preference for labs. That said, the photos here are precious! I'd love to have one of those puppies sitting on my lap right now.


holy crow that's one cute pup! I have a lab but love all things baby. everything but rodents are cute to me as newbies.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

theapatra said:


> holy crow that's one cute pup! I have a lab but love all things baby. everything but rodents are cute to me as newbies.


I'm with you on all things baby except rodents and snakes.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures of those cute puppies. One reminded both DH and me of a spaniel mix puppy we had 28 years ago that we named Bernie due to her looking like a baby Saint Bernard when she was a puppy.


KathyBell said:


>


Of course, Bernie had longer legs.


----------



## Kindle Krista (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness. I am in love!!!!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Awww!  Your photos are so sweet.  Those guys are little tanks.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

I had never heard of 



 before today...I am going to HAVE to do a puppybowl with the bulldogs; they have the perfect build to play football players, and are so funny to watch playing anyway. My kids like fooling around with the video camera and editing programs, and since I make up a DVD for every new puppy owner, it would be fun to theme it. We also plan to make calendars this year for our annual bully party (called, appropriately, Festibull).

Yeah, dog breeders are wierd.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah,
I love all dogs.
People .... sometimes not so much.
(and I love Kathy Bell's books).

Just sayin......


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah,
> I love all dogs.
> People .... sometimes not so much.
> (and I love Kathy Bell's books).
> ...


I'm with you about the taking or leaving people...today, I tendered my resignation from the human race. I no longer want to be part of it. I am officially '**** distinctus'. Or, maybe I should just become a dog.

I'll still talk to you, though, Geoff


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah,
> I love all dogs.
> People .... sometimes not so much.
> (and I love Kathy Bell's books).
> ...


Dogs are often more kind-hearted, loyal, and loving than humans.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Awwwwwww....PUPPY FIX!  

Two weekends ago (before the snow slammed us) I helped with temperament tests for a litter of GSD babies, so cute! Oh, I may PM you later, working on a new project (puppies, go figure!). 

Dang those are some fine lookin' dawgies!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

KathyBell said:


> They do have awesome personalities, but have a stubborn streak which is legendary. And they say, don't walk them further than you can carry them back!


Hmm ... sound like chunkier shorter eared Bassets!

They are very cute!


----------



## lovemykindle85 (Jan 9, 2011)

If they stayed that little, I'd buy 10.  They are ADORABLE.  I want a LITTLE dog though.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

lovemykindle85 said:


> If they stayed that little, I'd buy 10. They are ADORABLE. I want a LITTLE dog though.


When I was young, I wanted to create an injection which preserved puppy proportions and cuteness. I still bug my brother (molecular biologist) now and again to get working on making up a batch for me, because many, many people would love to arrest puppy development at the super-cute stage.

Amy, I'd be happy to participate! I eventually want to do a print book about the bulldogs. I've got an entire puppy package I send with each new owner, filled with articles I've written about care and maintenance, so it's almost already written!

My three year old and five year old adore playing with the puppies. When I get some videos uploaded and linked, the cuteness will be almost unbearabull


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

They. Are. Absolutely. Adorable.  Oh gosh. I'm supposed to be working here   Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

KathyBell said:


> Amy, I'd be happy to participate! I eventually want to do a print book about the bulldogs. I've got an entire puppy package I send with each new owner, filled with articles I've written about care and maintenance, so it's almost already written!
> 
> My three year old and five year old adore playing with the puppies. When I get some videos uploaded and linked, the cuteness will be almost unbearabull


Yay! If you would email me [email protected] and I'll send you a list of questions--may even beg a puppy picture or two. *s* And the toddlers playing with the pups, whoa...great socialization or what!?

best,
amy


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

But it's not a sleeping kitten!


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

JRTomlin said:


> But it's not a sleeping kitten!


So a kitten cuddling a puppy would trump both alone? I unfortunately don't have that pic, but do have some other kitty pics.

DH is not a big cat fan, but I've managed to sneak the barn cat in every once in a while. I was driving home from work one cold afternoon, and my heart dropped when I noticed a tiny shape in the frost beside our house, its head stuck in a can from the recycle bin. Without saying a word to any of the kids (who were home since it was an early dismissal day), I slipped out the side door and picked up what I expected would be a cold little body. Instead, the kitten (about three months old, we had seen them in the barn as tiny wee babes) was still alive but very cold. I pulled the can off her head, washed her up, and wrapped her tight in warm blankets before setting her on my son's lap. Without a single hiss, scratch or attempt to escape, she settled in to sleep the night through. I've never seen a 5 year old melt so quickly, Hunter's bones literally liquefied as he looked after the wee kitten for the night. The next morning, we released her back to her mother in the barn, and she's not let us come near her again. I've had to care for plenty of barn cats, and just can't believe that even in the morning she made no attempt to scratch, bite or escape us!

We took pictures, I'll have to see if I can find them, but the kids still talk about the itty bitty kitty, and look for her footprints in the snow every day. I've been giving them kitten food for a while now! They come drink from our artestian spring, also.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

New litter...with video clips!

http://facebook.com/adoreabulldogs


----------

